# Looking for a GSP



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Guys and Gals,

I have been around Labs and Chessies most of my life. I have not completely educated myself on the GSP breed. My neighbor lost his lab last week and would like to replace him with a GSP. Being a dog guy, he approached me for help. Being a retriever guy, I do not have much help to offer on this breed other than the great advice I have seen given on this board. Lets start with a few options on good solid breeders near the metro area of MN. We live an hour north of Minneapolis and could drive for a good breeding. Any advice???


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dave Quindt 129 Balmoral Dr, Bolingbrook, IL 60440, this guy will know where to find what you are looking for. I dont have a phone number.

He is on many bird dog site and is a field trial judge heavily into shorthairs and very sharp guy.

I also asked another guy on UJ thats from MN to respond hes knowledgeable about shorthairs and local to MN.

HE goes under Windyhills on upland journal.

I dont keep up with this stuff like I used to. Make sure the guy know whats hes going to do with the dog before he talks to them

range what hes going to hunt, range, he is comfortable with ect, there is a wide range of "types" of shorthairs within the breed.

Both these guys are on UJ

did I mention range?? :wink:


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Bob,
I found his number...


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Again...being ignorant to pointers, due to being a lab guy. Explain range in the context used above. Not knowing the breed, I would think it would all come down to training to stay close or roam away. Is this the case or are you saying that pedigree has some to do with it also?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its all about the pedigree you dont train it or I should say you don't want to, range is bred into the dog.

Generally you can't push them out farther, you can reel them in with a ecollar but its a constant battle.

Different lines of gsps will give you a different natural range so you dont have to fight with the dogs natural tendency for range.

My Clown FT bred dogs natural range is 500-750 yards plus when they were young they would hit the far side of a section easily if the cover was sparse, my DK is about a 100 yard dog.

Range is the biggest complaint most people have with pointers and especially their first one.

A lot of it will depend on what they hunt where they hunt and what the gentleman interested in the dog likes.

Most new to pointer people want a dog within a couple hundred yards or less.


----------



## SK northern pike (Jul 22, 2009)

I picked up a well Bred GSP from Phil Mathiowitz (WindWalker kennels) in June/08 and hunted him several times last fall. He was staunchly pointing sharptails and huns at only 6 months of age. He is a very biddable, intelligent dog. I would highly recommend a pup from Phil, he's a real straight shooter. Phil lives about an hour south of Minneapolis. FYI the sire of my dog is Tsunami.


----------



## Jimmie's Pop (Mar 29, 2009)

My pup's Dame is out of Bluegrass Kennel www.bluegrasskennel.com (Not sure if posting a web address is allowed). His dad is out of Indian Hills kennel also in MN. He ranges around 50-100 yds, has a good working pattern, desire to retrieve and a staunch point. He's a year now and a muscular 65lbs. He was whoa and heel trained at 8 months. Loves retrieving dummies but still chews on birds. That's taking a little more work. 
If your looking for a GSP in MN take a look at Bluegrass. His sire was actually what convinced me to buy him but I haven't seen anything on Indian Hills for a couple of years and am not sure if they're still around. Sounds like he finally decided to go with the best.


----------

